# Nahetal - Altenbamberg Mountainbike Paradise: "Barney-Trail"



## Robert Neuber (29. März 2021)

Der legendäre, schwer zu fahrende "Barney-Trail" bei Altenbamberg in voller Länge. Benannt wurde er übrigens nach einem Mechaniker eines Radladens in Bad Kreuznach, sein Spitzname war "Barney". Und er kam eines Tages Mitte der 1990er-Jahre mit dem Tipp für diesen Pfad in die Werkstatt. Seitdem wird der Weg so genannt. Die Musik stammt von mir, und weil der Weg echt Rock´n´Roll für Mountainbiker ist, sind es ein paar rockige oldschool Songs.
Auf YouTube habe ich übrigens 5 Clips von schönen Strecken rund um Altenbamberg eingestellt.


----------



## bfri (13. April 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Benannt wurde er übrigens nach einem Mechaniker eines Radladens in Bad Kreuznach, sein Spitzname war "Barney". Und er kam eines Tages Mitte der 1990er-Jahre mit dem Tipp für diesen Pfad in die Werkstatt. Seitdem wird der Weg so genannt.


Danke für die Trail Geschichte. Wieder was gelernt. 😃 Ich dachte, der Name kommt von den Flintstones, da er an manchen Stellen doch wirklich lose und geröllig ist. Ich bin ihn aber schon längere Zeit nicht mehr gefahren. Auf dem Video sieht es für Anfang des Jahres schon sehr trocken aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Neuber (13. April 2021)

bfri schrieb:


> Auf dem Video sieht es für Anfang des Jahres schon sehr trocken aus.


Es ging eigentlich, der Weg hatte noch ganz gut Grip, als ich gefilmt habe. Ich bin ihn dann ne Woche später wieder gefahren, da war er wirklich sehr trocken - und es hat mich natürlich gleich geschmissen, weil der Weg dann so rutschig wird. Aber egal, ist halt eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung .


----------



## bastl-axel (14. April 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Der legendäre,* schwer zu fahrende* "Barney-Trail" bei Altenbamberg in voller Länge..


Nicht wirklich oder? Liegt vielleicht an deinen Lenkerstummeln.  🤪
Habe noch ein MTB mit einem so schmalem Lenker gesehen,
da hat ja ein Rennrad breitere.


----------



## Robert Neuber (14. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich oder?


Doch, zumindest für Normalos wie mich


----------



## Rockside (15. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich oder? Liegt vielleicht an deinen Lenkerstummeln.  🤪


Kann man so sehen. Aber auf manchen Trails haben schmale Lenker echt auch mal ihren Vorteil. 😉

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: entlang des Trails gibt's ja so viele geisterhaft aussehende Bäume. Da ist anscheinend wohl auch schon viel abgestorben!?


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich oder? Liegt vielleicht an deinen Lenkerstummeln.  🤪
> Habe noch ein MTB mit einem so schmalem Lenker gesehen,
> da hat ja ein Rennrad breitere.


Haha, Du bist wohl ein MTB-Youngster, kennst Dich nicht so aus. Mit diesem unmöglichen Lenker bin ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren schon zig heftige Alpentouren gefahren, und die Stummel sind handmade in Germany by Spin, supergeil und leicht. Ich hab auch ein Rad mit breitem Lenker, ich komme mit beidem gut klar.


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. April 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen. Aber auf manchen Trails haben schmale Lenker echt auch mal ihren Vorteil. 😉
> 
> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: entlang des Trails gibt's ja so viele geisterhaft aussehende Bäume. Da ist anscheinend wohl auch schon viel abgestorben!?


Genauso ist es: es gibt manche engen Passagen, da geht mir bei meinem modernen 29er der breite lenker eher auf den Geist. da ist der schmale Oldschool-Lenker praktischer. . Was die abgestorbenen Bäume betrifft: So sah es schon vor zwanzig Jahren am Barney-Trail aus. War immer sehr trocken.


----------



## Rockside (15. April 2021)

Ich habe mir eben auch noch ein paar weitere von deinen Videos angesehen.

Super Aufnahmen, mal nicht so extrem überdrehte Videos von irgendwelchen Profis. 👍 👍 👍


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. April 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben auch noch ein paar weitere von deinen Videos angesehen.
> 
> Super Aufnahmen, mal nicht so extrem überdrehte Videos von irgendwelchen Profis. 👍 👍 👍


Danke, mir geht´s darum, die geilen Tracks unserer Region zu zeigen und dazu meine selbstgemachte Musik laufen zu lassen. Zwei meiner Herzenshobbys zusammengeführt, für mich perfekt .


----------



## bastl-axel (15. April 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> ..und dazu meine selbstgemachte Musik laufen zu lassen..


Die habe ich aber ausgeblendet, weil nervig. 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Neuber (15. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Die habe ich aber ausgeblendet, weil nervig. 🤪


Mimimi, bist halt kein Rock’n’Roller, geh basteln 😘


----------



## Rockside (15. April 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Die habe ich aber ausgeblendet, weil nervig. 🤪


Was soll das?


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. April 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Was soll das?


Er hat irgendwie das Bedürfnis, an mir herumzumäkeln. Wer weiß warum. Vielleicht hatte er ne schwere Kindheit.


----------



## Specialexed (21. Mai 2021)

Irgendein ganz engagierter Naturschützer legt seit kurzem auch Stöckchen und sogar Bäumchen am "Barney-Trail".
..hatte beim wegräumen gestern Gelegenheit, die schöne Umgebung und den tollen Ausblick zu genießen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. Mai 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Er hat irgendwie das Bedürfnis, an mir herumzumäkeln. Wer weiß warum. Vielleicht hatte er ne schwere Kindheit.


Einfach ignorieren. Ich hab ihn ausgeblendet...weil nervig.  






Danke für das Video!


----------



## Robert Neuber (21. Mai 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Irgendein ganz engagierter Naturschützer legt seit kurzem auch Stöckchen und sogar Bäumchen am "Barney-Trail".
> ..hatte beim wegräumen gestern Gelegenheit, die schöne Umgebung und den tollen Ausblick zu genießen.


Das hatten wir in den Neunzigern schon mal: Holzblöcke, in die lange Nägel hineingeschlagen worden waren, die dann mit der Spitze nach oben im Geröll des Barney-Wegs verbuddelt wurden. Wir haben das damals öffentlich gemacht, uns über die Zeitungen beschwert, weil hier ja Körperverletzungen nicht nur von Bikern, sondern vor allem auch von Wanderern und Tieren provoziert worden waren. Danach kam nix mehr. Die Verbarrikadierung von Wegen mit Ästen und Stämmen nimmt aber mittlerweile wieder zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (21. Mai 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Die Verbarrikadierung von Wegen mit Ästen und Stämmen nimmt aber mittlerweile wieder zu...


Warum wohl?


----------



## Svenos (21. Mai 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Irgendein ganz engagierter Naturschützer legt seit kurzem auch Stöckchen und sogar Bäumchen am "Barney-Trail".
> ..hatte beim wegräumen gestern Gelegenheit, die schöne Umgebung und den tollen Ausblick zu genießen.


War klar, dass das passiert.


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Mai 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Irgendein ganz engagierter Naturschützer legt seit kurzem auch Stöckchen und sogar Bäumchen am "Barney-Trail"


Vielleicht wars ja auch ein Wanderer, den MTBer zu oft vom Weg gescheucht haben, weil sie nicht bremsen wollten.


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Mai 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> ..Vielleicht hatte er ne schwere Kindheit.


Stimmt, woher weißt du das? 🤪


----------



## Robert Neuber (21. Mai 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> ..hatte beim wegräumen gestern Gelegenheit, die schöne Umgebung und den tollen Ausblick zu genießen.


Danke schön fürs Wegräumen! Bin den Barney-Trail heute nach Feierabend mal wieder gefahren - da lag nix im Weg, hervorragend. Der Pfad hatte wegen der Regenfälle auch wieder ausreichend Grip. Dafür siehts an anderen Stellen grauenhaft aus - etwa im Downhill vom Birkerhof.


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Mai 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Dafür siehts an anderen Stellen grauenhaft aus - etwa im Downhill vom Birkerhof.


Bißchen übertrieben. 2 enge Kehren in der unteren Hälfte sind sehr rutschig/matschig, so daß wir diesmal (= heute Nachmittag) sicherheitshalber geschoben haben (der Untergrund ist da lehmig). Der Rest war ok.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bißchen übertrieben. 2 enge Kehren in der unteren Hälfte sind sehr rutschig/matschig, so daß wir diesmal (= heute Nachmittag) sicherheitshalber geschoben haben (der Untergrund ist da lehmig). Der Rest war ok.


Dem kann ich zustimmen, der Trail war gestern am frühen Nachmittag sehr gut fahrbar (auch mit ohne Absteigen )

Ne Frage: vor ein paar Jahren noch wurde allgemein dazu aufgerufen, den Barney zu meiden, auch weil es dort ein Naturschutzgebiet hatte. Das wurde auch, soweit ich weis, weitgehend respektiert. Hat sich die Situation mit dem Naturschutzgebiet zwischenzeitlich geändert?

Und ... in Bad Kreuznach wird scheinbar weitgehend alles, was annähernd abwärts geht, mit blockiertem Hinterrad gefahren. Ist das ein neuer Stil oder fahren dort nur Fahranfänger rum? Die teilweise recht tiefen Fahr- und Bremsspuren sind schon auffällig und vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch ziemlich unschön.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ne Frage: vor ein paar Jahren noch wurde allgemein dazu aufgerufen, den Barney zu meiden, auch weil es dort ein Naturschutzgebiet hatte. Das wurde auch, soweit ich weis, weitgehend respektiert. Hat sich die Situation mit dem Naturschutzgebiet zwischenzeitlich geändert?


Ich wohn und fahr in der Ecke seit 6 Jahren, hab davon aber zum ersten Mal gehört. Hab mich auch mal durch diverse Kartendienste und Webseiten gequält (muß man echt so sagen, besonders die offiziellen Seiten, wie LANIS, sind echt keine Hilfe) und nirgendwo Infos gefunden, daß die Ecke, wo der Barney lang läuft, ein NSG wäre.
Ich dachte immer, der wär selten befahren, weil er nicht sonderlich attaktiv zu fahren ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Und ... in Bad Kreuznach wird scheinbar weitgehend alles, was annähernd abwärts geht, mit blockiertem Hinterrad gefahren. Ist das ein neuer Stil oder fahren dort nur Fahranfänger rum? Die teilweise recht tiefen Fahr- und Bremsspuren sind schon auffällig und vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch ziemlich unschön.


Wundert Dich das echt? Wenn man so sieht, wer so alles inzwischen unterwegs ist und womit? 
Ist doch komischerweise dort am Schlimmsten, wo auch noch die größte Wandererdichte vorhanden ist (also für jeden gut sichtbar).
Kann mich immer nur wundern, wie doof (oder zumindest kurzsichtig) die Gesellschaft geworden ist. Für den kurzfristigen Spaß macht man sich die Zukunft des Sports kaputt.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> ... in Bad Kreuznach wird scheinbar weitgehend alles, was annähernd abwärts geht, mit blockiertem Hinterrad gefahren. Ist das ein neuer Stil oder fahren dort nur Fahranfänger rum? Die teilweise recht tiefen Fahr- und Bremsspuren sind schon auffällig und vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch ziemlich unschön.


Eine sehr unschöne Unart und auch wirkungslos. Wenn ich schon stehe, dann rutschen die anderen mit blockiertem Hinterrad an mir vorbei. Laut deren Aussage haben die Angst, dass ihnen das Vorderrad wegrutscht oder sie sich überschlagen, wen sie vorne bremsen würden, aber Hauptsache, man fährt vorne eine 203er Scheibe spazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wundert Dich das echt?


Ja, schon, im Raum Mainz/Wiesbaden erscheint mir das nicht so drastisch und auch im Pfälzer Wald ist das nicht so auffällig, wie in KH. Ist aber bloß meine eigene Beobachtung.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Eine sehr unschöne Unart und auch wirkungslos. Wenn ich schon stehe, dann rutschen die anderen mit blockiertem Hinterrad an mir vorbei. Laut deren Aussage haben die Angst, dass ihnen das Vorderrad wegrutscht oder sie sich überschlagen, wen sie vorne bremsen würden, aber Hauptsache, man fährt vorne eine 203er Scheibe spazieren.


Ja, das mit dem Vorderrad habe ich auch schon häufiger gehört. Die Kollegen staunen dann häufiger nicht schlecht, wenn man zeigt, wie es besser geht. Aber einen nachhaltigen Lerneffekt das wohl nicht.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wundert Dich das echt?


Richtig erschrocken bin ich, als ich den Zustand des Spitzkehren-Trails vom Rotenfels runter sah. Völlig zerfahren (und das auf Felsgestein) und die meisten Kehren straight ahead geradeaus die Fall-Linie runtergebremst, vermutlich weils einfach ist, als die Kurven zu fahren (schaffe nicht alle). Ich käme nie auf die Idee, mit stehenden Hinterrad einen Abhang runterzurutschen, das wäre mir viel zu gefährlich. 

Und dann kommen noch Leute, die Ihre Heldentaten filmen und bei YouTube einstellen


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Richtig erschrocken bin ich, als ich den Zustand des Spitzkehren-Trails vom Rotenfels runter sah. Völlig zerfahren (und das auf Felsgestein) und die meisten Kehren straight ahead geradeaus die Fall-Linie runtergebremst, vermutlich weils einfach ist, als die Kurven zu fahren (schaffe nicht alle).


Und wenn man dann noch weiß, daß zu "normalen" Zeiten der Nabu schon mal Gruppenwanderungen macht und diesen Weg, der im Naturschutzgebiet Rotenfels liegt, ganz gern geht und nen Hass auf MTBler hat, kannst Du Dir ausrechnen wie lange das gut gehen wird.

Falls Du den kleinen Serpentinentrail an der Westseite des Rochusberg/Bingen kennst, der sieht inzwischen genauso aus - inkl. neuer "Lines die Hänge runter.
Und das, obwohl dort auf der anderen Seite der Nahe oberhalb Bingerbrück einige Trails für Leute gibt, die gern ballern und springen - inkl. gut gemachter Anlieger und Sprunghügel. Ist aber vermutlich etwas anstrengender, dahinzukommen, wenn man noch ohne "e" unterwegs ist.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich wohn und fahr in der Ecke seit 6 Jahren, hab davon aber zum ersten Mal gehört.


Ich meine (ohne Gewähr), dass das Gebiet um den Barney mal gesperrt eben in ein Naturschutzgebiet umgewandelt wurden, weil da irgendwelche seltenen Federtiere hausten. Das ist aber wenigstens 20 Jahre her. Aber seitdem sind wir da nicht mehr rumgefahren. Und ja, besonders attraktiv ist der nicht, wohl aber technisch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> wohl aber technisch anspruchsvoll.


Da fahr ich lieber den Fred Feuerstein. Da ists auch schottrig und rutschig aber mit nem schöneren Abgang


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber den Fred Feuerstein.


Ist das der Trail, der von oben kommend, kurz vor der Brücke zur Altenbaumburg endet? Ja, den finde ich auch ziemlich gut, den Abschluss allerdings nicht so ;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ist das der Trail, der von oben kommend, kurz vor der Brücke zur Altenbaumburg endet? Ja, den finde ich auch ziemlich gut, den Abschluss allerdings nicht so ;-)


Der hier:





Der Abgang ist fahrtechnisch easy und ne reine Überwindungssache. Der sieht von oben nur senkrecht aus. Trau Dich.


----------



## Specialexed (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Richtig erschrocken bin ich, als ich den Zustand des Spitzkehren-Trails vom Rotenfels runter sah. Völlig zerfahren (und das auf Felsgestein) und die meisten Kehren straight ahead geradeaus die Fall-Linie runtergebremst, vermutlich weils einfach ist, als die Kurven zu fahren (schaffe nicht alle). Ich käme nie auf die Idee, mit stehenden Hinterrad einen Abhang runterzurutschen, das wäre mir viel zu gefährlich.
> 
> Und dann kommen noch Leute, die Ihre Heldentaten filmen und bei YouTube einstellen


Hauptsache eine gute Platzierung bei Strava holen...
Oder sonst halt irgendwie "ballern"...
Die Leute denken halt,wenn wenn ich ein teures MTB mit viel Federweg kaufe,muss darf ich auch so fahren wie die " Pros" in den Videos.
Ein anderes Problem ist wahrscheinlich,dass das Gebiet um KH einfach viel zu klein für die Masse ist.
Alpen,Pfälzer Wald , etc. ist ja viel weitläufiger.
..leider wird man das(kaputt fahren der Wege) nicht ändern können.
Außer durch Verbote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Der hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 1279293
> 
> Der Abgang ist fahrtechnisch easy und ne reine Überwindungssache. Der sieht von oben nur senkrecht aus. Trau Dich.


Ja, der 90° Turn mit Finale ist fein.  Interessant ist aber auch die Alternative rechts am Baumstamm vorbei über die Wurzel. 👌


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

bfri schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber auch die Alternative rechts am Baumstamm vorbei über die Wurzel.


Die hab ich noch nicht probiert. Wahrscheinlich am einfachsten mit Schwung und dann springen. Ich spring nur sehr ungern, daher hab ichs bisher gelassen.
Und die mittlere Variante ist auch nicht ohne. Sieht einfach aus, ist sie aber nicht - jedenfalls für mich. Wollte sie schon öfter probieren, aber dann überkams mich jedesmal und ich bin doch wieder das steile Stück runter.


----------



## bfri (25. Mai 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Die Leute denken halt,wenn wenn ich ein teures MTB mit viel Federweg kaufe,muss darf ich auch so fahren wie die " Pros" in den Videos.


Es muss nicht unbedingt der viele Federweg sein, aber die ganzen coolen super slow-mo Videos mit hoch spritzendem Dirt sehen halt super cool aus, wenn man um die Kurve shredded.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Der hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 1279293
> 
> Der Abgang ist fahrtechnisch easy und ne reine Überwindungssache. Der sieht von oben nur senkrecht aus. Trau Dich.


Ja, das war gemeint, da habe ich bisher immer verweigert


----------



## bfri (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Die hab ich noch nicht probiert. Wahrscheinlich am einfachsten mit Schwung und dann springen. Ich spring nur sehr ungern, daher hab ichs bisher gelassen.
> Und die mittlere Variante ist auch nicht ohne. Sieht einfach aus, ist sie aber nicht - jedenfalls für mich. Wollte sie schon öfter probieren, aber dann überkams mich jedesmal und ich bin doch wieder das steile Stück runter.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kannst du nicht so viel Schwung holen, da du mit dem Lenker erst am Baum vorbei und dann den kleinen Wurzeldrop nehmen musst. Oder war der Wurzeldrop in der Mitte links vom Baum?
Wenn ich es diesen Sommer wieder nach Deutschland schaffe und ich ein Bike geliehen bekomme, werde ich sicher dort wieder fahren. Ich brauche ja das alljährliche Zecken und Eichenspinner Erlebnis.  Dann kann ich mich melden, wenn ich bei den Schwiegereltern bin.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

bfri schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt der viele Federweg sein, aber die ganzen coolen super slow-mo Videos mit hoch spritzendem Dirt sehen halt super cool aus, wenn man um die Kurve shredded.


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die ganzen Videos hier einen Anteil haben. Ich meine aber auch, dass die Natur bzw. deren Schutz und Erhalt, ganz Vielen ziemlich egal ist. Nach dem Motto: "Die Anderen machen es ja genauso". Wer auch immer mit den Andren gemeint ist. Schlimm das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ja, das war gemeint, da habe ich bisher immer verweigert


Machs doch wie ich: Ich verweigere meist kurz vorher, wo ich statt links am Baum die Schuttrinne runter, immer versuche, rechts am Baum vorbei zu fahren. Linkskurve geht dann, aber rechts über Fels oder in die Schuttrinne rein verweigere ich meistens. Danach ist der Kopf frei und der Abschluß geht problemlos.  



bfri schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kannst du gar nicht so viel Schwung holen, da du ja mit dem Lenker erst am Baum vorbei und dann den kleinen Wurzeldrop nehmen musst.


Könntest Recht haben. Die Wurzel ist rechts vom Baum.


bfri schrieb:


> Ich brauche ja das alljährliche Zecken und Eichenspinner Erlebnis.


Eichenprozessionsspinner war letztes Jahr fast gar nix. Zecken hatte ich erstmals eine. Nicht, daß Du mit Entzugserscheinungen zu kämpfen hast. 



bfri schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mich mal melden, wenn ich bei den Schwiegereltern bin.


Mach das. Würd mich freuen.


----------



## bfri (25. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Machs doch wie ich: Ich verweigere meist kurz vorher, wo ich statt links am Baum die Schuttrinne runter, immer versuche, rechts am Baum vorbei zu fahren. Linkskurve geht dann, aber rechts über Fels oder in die Schuttrinne rein verweigere ich meistens. Danach ist der Kopf frei und der Abschluß geht problemlos.


Das ist aber weiter oben auf dem Trail bei den Büschen, wenn man auf dem Grat auf Geröll runter fährt oder?


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Eichenprozessionsspinner war letztes Jahr fast gar nix. Zecken hatte ich erstmals eine. Nicht, daß Du mit Entzugserscheinungen zu kämpfen hast.


Wenn ich eins hier nicht vermisse, dann sind es Zecken. Auf der letzen Lemberg Tour vor 2 Jahren? hatte ich mich vorher mit Anti Brumm eingesprüht und dann doch zwei Zecken im Socken gehabt.
Gestern Abend 3 Stunden im Wald in Park City gefahren und immer schön, sich keine Gedanken um diese Viecher machen zu müssen. Aber das geht auch auf 2.500m hoch und oben sind noch Schneefelder als extra Challenge. 


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Mach das. Würd mich freuen.


👍


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Mai 2021)

bfri schrieb:


> Das ist aber weiter oben auf dem Trail bei den Büschen, wenn man auf dem Grat auf Geröll runter fährt oder?


Yes. 1x bin ichs problemlos gefahren. Seitdem bocke ich da jedesmal. Reine Kopfsache. 
Hab mich davor in der Schotterrinne aber auch schonmal abgelegt. 
Direkt vor ner hübschen Maid, die mit ihrem Freund dort berghoch unterwegs war, weil er ihr zeigen wollte, wo er als MTBler so rumturnt.
Ich glaub, meine Aktion hat ihm nicht so gut gefallen, obwohl ich extrem langsam talwärts gekippt bin und außer nem Purzelbaum nichts passiert ist. Sah aber wahrscheinlich interessant aus.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Mai 2021)

bfri schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt der viele Federweg sein, aber die ganzen coolen super slow-mo Videos mit hoch spritzendem Dirt sehen halt super cool aus, wenn man um die Kurve shredded.


Ich finde es eher affig.


----------



## Robert Neuber (7. Juni 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ne Frage: vor ein paar Jahren noch wurde allgemein dazu aufgerufen, den Barney zu meiden, auch weil es dort ein Naturschutzgebiet hatte. Das wurde auch, soweit ich weis, weitgehend respektiert. Hat sich die Situation mit dem Naturschutzgebiet zwischenzeitlich geändert?


Soweit ich das auf den offiziellen Landesseiten nachvollziehen kann, ist dort kein Naturschutzgebiet.


----------

